# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Roy - Rottweiler de 2 ans très calme et sympa - Dpt 82

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Roy
*Type:* Rottweiler
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 NOM : ROY RACE : X ROTTWEILER NE : 20 Mars 2018 

ROY est un gentil toutou, qui sait rester calme dans son box. il est obéissant et adorable. C'est un chien de 2e catégorie, pour l'adopter il faut être titulaire du permis de détention de chiens de 2e catégorie. 

Il a passé son évaluation comportemental, il a eu 2. 
LES FRAIS D ADOPTION S ELEVENT A 195  (identification + vaccin + castration + vermifuge + traitement contre les puces et les tiques) 
Retrouvez tous nos chiens sur notre site : www.spa-ramier.fr 
Pour plus de précision sur ce chien, contacter la S.P.A du RAMIER au 05.63.20.80.32 de 10H00 à 12H00 et de 14H00 à 18H00, du lundi au samedi inclus





https://www.facebook.com/pg/spademon...=page_internal

----------


## France34

Qui va adopter ROY ?

----------


## France34

Une bonne famille adoptive pour ROY ?

----------


## doriant

Le beau ROY pour qui tout va bien maintenant ❤(réservé)

----------

